# Pack Picture Day.



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Kylie:


























I shouldn't like this one, but I do. Great shot of tail fringe, anyway.










Jack:





































(More)


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Bug (You haven't lived until you've tried to get a deaf dog to look at you long enough to take a picture - especially with other movement around you.):


















Group:



























LOVE this one.

Everyone got paid with a walk, a swim, and a plain Wendy's cheeseburger (one for all 3 of them).


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I love them all!  I love Bug's harness and collar too!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> I love them all!  I love Bug's harness and collar too!



That collar has made her SO MUCH MORE POPULAR with people. Apparently it makes her look friendlier. (I have a problem with pink. I don't wear it. Everything the girl dogs own is pink. Except K's collar, which I couldn't find in rolled and pink. >.>)


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

CptJack said:


> That collar has made her SO MUCH MORE POPULAR with people. Apparently it makes her look friendlier. (I have a problem with pink. I don't wear it. Everything the girl dogs own is pink. Except K's collar, which I couldn't find in rolled and pink. >.>)



Hahaha! Me too. I rarely wear pink. But little miss Leah is getting all sorts of pink stuff ..... probably because she is my first small female puppy. 


I have seen rolled pink leather collars at Pet Plus Supplies.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> I have seen rolled pink leather collars at Pet Plus Supplies.


Well, I know where I'm going next weekend >.>


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

it looks so warm there! not fair  

I cant believe how different Kylie looks now from when she was a little puppy!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Miss Bugs said:


> it looks so warm there! not fair
> 
> I cant believe how different Kylie looks now from when she was a little puppy!


It was 72 yesterday and 68 today. Really, really nice weather.

She has changed so, so much. Almost to the point of being unrecognizable. She's still pretty incredible, though.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Very nice pictures. Is Kylie a Papillon mix? She's very pretty.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Very nice pictures. Is Kylie a Papillon mix? She's very pretty.


What Kylie is is the question of the ages . All we know is that her mother was probably something that looked like a chi. Beyond that? Pap, Sheltie, Corgi, Beagle, and generic terrier have all been tossed around. I honestly don't have the foggiest idea. 

But I certainly agree that she's pretty! (And thank you).


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Here are the couple of K that didn't make it into the original posts:


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

They all look great! Kylie looks all grown up!
I wanna see Thud with all of them for a size comparison


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Canyx said:


> They all look great! Kylie looks all grown up!
> I wanna see Thud with all of them for a size comparison


Kylie HAS grown up. It's eerie. 

Just as soon as he learns to stay... Or at least be nearby without trying to gnaw someone. I'll give it a decent go sometime this week, though. Just be aware the pictures are going to be 'interesting'.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

NM, I got more cooperation than I expected (though no, K is not happy about it). Just for Canyx.










The other two dogs are having no part of it. And I'm not even seriously attempting all 4 in one shot until at LEAST 'sit' is what I get when I wave cheese at him, instead of OMG OMG OMG OMG.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

HAHA! Miss Kylie does not look pleased. And OH MY GOD he is going to be a monster. Good thing you are keeping him  He will grow up to be soooo polite around small dogs!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Canyx said:


> HAHA! Miss Kylie does not look pleased. And OH MY GOD he is going to be a monster. Good thing you are keeping him  He will grow up to be soooo polite around small dogs!


Kylie was so, so very 'you WOKE ME UP FOR THIS? What is WRONG with you, woman?'. She just. Wanted no part of it. Took her bit of cheese and went back to bed. Elsewhere. Where Thud can not go. 

And yes, he really will. He is definitely learning, now, that there are THINGS you just do not DO and that if he expects to play he'd better reign himself in. It's kind of neat to watch, actually, though yeah - good, because he is GOING to be HUGE.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Did you ever see the vid of Soro and Sumic playing? Once he grows up and mellows out (pffft. have fun with that ) he will be the best big brother ever. Your little ones will run circles around him.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Canyx said:


> Did you ever see the vid of Soro and Sumic playing? Once he grows up and mellows out (pffft. have fun with that ) he will be the best big brother ever. Your little ones will run circles around him.


I hadn't seen it, but OMG that's the best video ever. Soro is such an awesome, awesome, dog. Thank you for pointing me toward it!


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

I love Thud. Just looking at him, he reminds me a lot of Diesel. 
He looks like he's going to be a real push over of a goof when he grow sup.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Thud is adorable. I like that you are keeping his name as such.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

HollowHeaven said:


> I love Thud. Just looking at him, he reminds me a lot of Diesel.
> He looks like he's going to be a real push over of a goof when he grow sup.


He is such a sweet, happy guy. He's into everything, and the biggest landshark ever, but he is very, very much already pretty much a push over and just a doofus. (Diesel's expressions in some of the photos I've seen remind me of some of his, too.) 



Abbylynn said:


> Thud is adorable. I like that you are keeping his name as such.


There really is no naming him anything else. I fought the name, but. It's just HIS.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

CptJack said:


>


A fourth seat, waiting for Thud.  When he's all grown up and vaccinated, that his. His ("nick")name - I agree with the others - is most excellent!

Kylie is such a pretty, pretty girlie. I love her tail fringe, wee! Your dogs are such a great bunch. Thud's gonna be a behemoth next to them, though!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> A fourth seat, waiting for Thud.


I may have had exactly that thought, then started mentally contemplating the proper order to get them in. I think he gets Jack's seat, and all the others get moved over one. Though, yeah, with the size difference I think Thud might be putting two paws instead of his butt up there. 

I think I'll title that post 'one of these things aren't like the others'. Because amongst a bunch of primarily black/white with a bit of brown dogs, with prick ears and 25lbs and under, he's going to be a bit of an odd ball. It's okay. He's already odd


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Lovely pups! The contrast among them is remarkable. Jack looks so serious; whereas, Bug seems happy and goofy. Kylie really has changed. She looks like she knows she's adorable.

I'm hoping that you keep Thud just to see him grow up.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

cookieface said:


> Lovely pups! The contrast among them is remarkable. Jack looks so serious; whereas, Bug seems happy and goofy. Kylie really has changed. She looks like she knows she's adorable.
> 
> I'm hoping that you keep Thud just to see him grow up.


That's a lovely description of their personalities, too; pretty well dead on. Though Kylie's a pretty nice balance between Jack's Serious Business-Ness and Bug's clownishness. She's a very doggy-dog, who also happens to be a bit of a princess. 

Odds are strongly in your favor.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Adorable! I always thought Bug was a boy! lol


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

DJEtzel said:


> Adorable! I always thought Bug was a boy! lol


Well. She's not the most feminine looking (or acting!) dog. Especially without the pink and hearts.


----------



## Ratness (Jan 5, 2013)

CptJack said:


> Except K's collar, which I couldn't find in rolled and pink


The are pink rolled collars on Amazon.com


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

CptJack said:


> That collar has made her SO MUCH MORE POPULAR with people. Apparently it makes her look friendlier. (I have a problem with pink. I don't wear it. Everything the girl dogs own is pink. Except K's collar, which I couldn't find in rolled and pink. >.>)


Oh, I don't know where you live, but if you have a pet supplies plus around, they have rolled pink leather collars.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Canyx said:


> They all look great! Kylie looks all grown up!
> I wanna see Thud with all of them for a size comparison


Your wish-


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

CptJack said:


> Your wish-



Fantastic photo!


----------

